

Why so many Koreans are called Kim - kelukelugames
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2014/09/economist-explains-5

======
diminish
Another interesting case are ethnic Russians where 20 recurring men and women
name (few pre-christian, and some christian) cover the bulk of a population of
over 100m. I never found a satisfactory explanation why. What's more
interesting is, my client was hiring branches of 20 employees, where you
usually end up with 3 Olgas etc in one team, and people don't appear to be
confused of who is meant when they say Olga.

~~~
Spooky23
My family is all Irish, and the family tree for my female relatives is a tour
of every possible derivative of Mary. One group of sisters were named Mary,
Molly, Margaret, Maura and Mary Kathleen.

~~~
hackerboos
Irish comedian Dara O'Briain has a bit where he talks about psychics having a
easy job in Ireland.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbY7GODI5Dw#t=605](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbY7GODI5Dw#t=605)

------
teachingaway
I had to hire a Korean IP law firm last week. Options included:

\- Kim & Chang;

\- Bae, Kim, & Lee;

\- Lee & Ko;

\- Shin & Kim

\- Jeong, Kim & Lee, etc etc.

------
kelukelugames
Found some interesting articles about Korea on the economist today.

[http://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21611039-how-
re...](http://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21611039-how-really-
uncool-country-became-tastemaker-asia-soap-sparkle-and-pop)

[http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-
explains/2014/08/ec...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-
explains/2014/08/economist-explains-6)

Unfortunately they are all behind a pay wall.

------
taksintik
Interesting choice for the featured image.

